# After four years of waiting...



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I appear to have put a deposit on the car I've always wanted. A UK R34GTR V-Spec. One of the three in yellow. :clap:










Pick up in 2-3 weeks after a service and plate change.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent! What is it with you and yellow cars


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Stunning . . looking at these pics makes me want one in yellow streight away. Keep it clean, it's a rare breed, if not to say a collectors car.:clap:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Lovely car !!!! Like them in yellow . :thumbsup:
There used to be one here in northern ireland !!!
Dunno if that cars still about or not .


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't help it, it's an addiction.










Car has HKS mods from Middlehurst from new, suspension, exhaust, induction kit and a bit of bodykit.

Not so keen on the wheels and will be looking to change to OEM.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

banzai g said:


> Lovely car !!!! Like them in yellow . :thumbsup:
> There used to be one here in northern ireland !!!
> Dunno if that cars still about or not .


It did live in NI until 2005, then Will Smith on here had it, now it's mine.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I really like them in Yellow. 

I was lucky to have one of the 3 for a few months before i had to sell it. It was a '99 Vreg. Just running 380-400BHP. 

Still miss it, and i haven't seen it again.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks nice there


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

DODGY said:


> I really like them in Yellow.
> 
> I was lucky to have one of the 3 for a few months before i had to sell it. It was a '99 Vreg. Just running 380-400BHP.
> 
> Still miss it, and i haven't seen it again.


After a bit of research I know where one of the others is - owned by the chap who has the Buddy Club franchise here in the UK. Manchester way, might be yours?

I had heard the third was written off, but never had it confirmed.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That does look lovely, yellow really suits the R34. Mind you, so does red, and black, white, midnight purple 3, silver, and so on and so on.


Nah seriously, that car looks well nice, it will definately stand out against all the gayside bleurgh ones. Sorry, I meant to say bayside blue :chuckle:

Are you going to tune it at all?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TBH it had a Stage 1 from new at Middlehursts and has AP 6 pots on the front, and I've no intentino of changing that. Have been down the tuning route too many times and lost too many pound notes.:chuckle:

My plans are
1) Tidy up the bodywork a bit, few stone chips here and there
2) Clear front and side repeaters
3) Treat the leather as it needs it
4) Get some OEM wheels as I think they look better
5) Drive it.:runaway:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Last pic today, I think it has Nismo eyebrows, side skirts and rear spats.










See what I mean? OEM wheels would suit the car much better IMHO!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, those wheels aren't the best feature on the car are they. I'm not too keen on the OEM wheels either, they look kind of spindly, compared to TE37's and their chunky looking spokes. BBS wheels look good on R34's too :thumbsup:

Whatever wheels you decide to put on it, it's still a wicked looking car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nismo dont do eye brow lips

least you finially got one, but yellow isnt to everyones taking


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well done. I remember your post ages back looking for a yellow one.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

You need a set of black nismo Gt3's or Gt4's

Graham


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

matty32 said:


> nismo dont do eye brow lips
> 
> least you finially got one, but yellow isnt to everyones taking


Ah that's interesting, so nobody will be offended if I remove them then.

Yes yellow is an acquired taste, a bit marmite.



DODGY said:


> You need a set of black nismo Gt3's or Gt4's
> 
> Graham


I am not keen on black wheels as they just make your tyres look dirty. 
Actually I think some bronze TE37s would suit the car nicely....we'll have to see!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Loverly car ,I had a GTT in yellow (it gets you noticed ) Yeah change the wheels ,a nice deep 5 spoke be nice in black :thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

agreed black whhels, get rid of the eyebrows and it wil llook alot better. Glad to see you have the colour you have been searching for


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Toni, awesome :clap:

was really sad when you sold your yellow 33 and never found a 34 straight away. glad your patience has paid off!!! It looks lovley! hope to see you at some meets

mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Really it was patience vs. timing...which still isn't great but the car was there, the price was good...eventually something had to give.

Insurance quote was £640 fully comp with A-Plan so I didn't have a reason to put it off any longer, LOL.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Well done lovely car!
Black wheels will look great on the yellow, I would get what you have powder coated as them wheel are good in black. Chrome/ High polished also goes well with yellow.
Good luck


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

banzai g said:


> Lovely car !!!! Like them in yellow . :thumbsup:
> There used to be one here in northern ireland !!!
> Dunno if that cars still about or not .


Yes it used to reside in Northern Ireland, I pal of mine's father used to own it...

& sorry Toni, My fault I sold him those wheels... There Racing Hart CP-035R 18"x10 If i remember correctly... It Orignaly had a set of 18" Magnisiam Nismo/Rays LM-GT Mag" but one got damaged/Cracked & we couldnt get a replacment for it, so he opted for the Racing Harts as they were in stock & he just wanted a set of wheels to get him back on the road asap as he used it pritty much everyday...

Lovely car, Health to enjoy Toni...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You must be looking forward to taking delivery of this! 

Patience is a virtue!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

T04Z GTR said:


> Yes it used to reside in Northern Ireland, I pal of mine's father used to own it...
> 
> & sorry Toni, My fault I sold him those wheels... There Racing Hart CP-035R 18"x10 If i remember correctly... It Orignaly had a set of 18" Magnisiam Nismo/Rays LM-GT Mag" but one got damaged/Cracked & we couldnt get a replacment for it, so he opted for the Racing Harts as they were in stock & he just wanted a set of wheels to get him back on the road asap as he used it pritty much everyday...
> 
> Lovely car, Health to enjoy Toni...:thumbsup:


ah so it was you! hang your head in shame

lol

mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

T04Z GTR said:


> Yes it used to reside in Northern Ireland, I pal of mine's father used to own it...
> 
> & sorry Toni, My fault I sold him those wheels... There Racing Hart CP-035R 18"x10 If i remember correctly... It Orignaly had a set of 18" Magnisiam Nismo/Rays LM-GT Mag" but one got damaged/Cracked & we couldnt get a replacment for it, so he opted for the Racing Harts as they were in stock & he just wanted a set of wheels to get him back on the road asap as he used it pritty much everyday...
> 
> Lovely car, Health to enjoy Toni...:thumbsup:


Yes I was told they were Racing Hart - thanks for that! Gutting on the Rays, LOL.:bawling: Cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks amazing! 

Get rid of the Eye lids and you'r good to go!


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*my old car*

well done toni:chuckle:it took you long enough!

few things of interest for you

1)i have the original wheels off the car in the loft!!!!!!!!
2)have a set of nismo clear indicators in the garage
3)have a "nismo" copy vented bonnet in the garage(in yellow)will send some pics if you want
4)you paid less for the car than carlo gave me

as you will be aware, carlo is a good honest dealer(few about) who you can trust,when the car left me it was in good shape with no problems, if it treats you as good as it did me then you will be ok

hope you enjoy it as much as i did

Will


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wonder when you'd turn up.

Give me my wheels, LOL! PM coming.

Carlo did do a good deal for me!
T


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Im not a fan of yellow cars, but that just looks right! Stunning car mate!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> It did live in NI until 2005, then Will Smith on here had it, now it's mine.


That be why i havent seen it about !!!!
It was the first R34 gtr id ever seen , prob one of the first on the roads in N,I !!!!!
Im very jealous ,id love one !!!
Health to drive .:thumbsup:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Congrats Toni! I´m happy for you that you eventually found one! I know you´ve been looking for one for ages. Time to update the thread I made about the UK cars, huh? 

Just too bad I can´t see the pics since I´m in a country where they don´t allow access to Photobucket... That´s Iran for you!

/Perra


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Cheers all. For once I made myself wait until exactly what I wanted turned up...LOL four years though!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning R34 there  Looks awsome in yellow as-well

James


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations with the purchase:thumbsup:
Looks like a stunning 34 and well worth the wait.



Terje.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks stunning Toni,
where abouts in herts are you from by the way?


Chris


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

St. Albans way.

I shall try not to enter Waitrose sideways like I did in a Toyota MKII drift car once...in my defence it was slightly greasy, funny hill, aggressive diff...!


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Not one for those of us that are a bit shy :chuckle:
Guaranteed never to loose it in a carpark or in snow for that matter 
Awesome car mate, health to enjoy.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

yup remember the car from chesterfield


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A Yellow one after 4 years, Geez you've a LOT of patience, Toni!
Enjoy owning a GT-R again :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well after some delay I am picking it up tomorrow!

Me tonight -









LOL. Have a nice loooong drive from near Edinburgh to Hertfordshire so that should keep me busy!

Went for Keith Michaels insurance in the end, £620 fully comp with some Euro cover and a 5K mileage limit (it won't be an everyday car, so I reckon that's fine!). I. can't. wait.!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Only just seen this. Well done Toni - about time to be honest. lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You will enjoy the drive I am sure..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool ! enjoy it


----------



## jonnyboyz (Dec 9, 2005)

looks a beauty, well done for waiting 4 years, I'm sure it's gonna be worth it..:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Just seen this aswell, enjoy your drive home.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

...and home.:clap:

Every petrol station is a big conversation, LOL. Oh and you visit them often....every 200 miles!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and your online now becasue...

get out there and either wash it and take some pics, or drive it!



mook


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> and your online now becasue...
> 
> get out there and either wash it and take some pics, or drive it!


The truth right there..! :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

..because I am searching for answers on a few questions.:chuckle:
i.e. why my cigarette lighter socket ain't working...going out to check fuses in a minute!

Also what is that funny little black knob by the gearstick, among others.:smokin:

Oh and the small matter of a builder friend coming out to rehang my gates as the car is too big for my drive so I want them to open outwards. Bit of a mis-measurement.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Picture time!!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> ..because I am searching for answers on a few questions.:chuckle:
> Also what is that funny little black knob by the gearstick, among others.:smokin:


Hyperspace button ? 


Or if you have a Nismo MFD, might be the Lap-timer. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ooh this forum is rather good. I found a fuse box diagram and sorted out the blown fuse on the ciggie lighter, now I know what my black thingy is.
Cheers guys:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice car, the only yellow 34GTR I have ever seen on the road in the UK was in Warwick a few years ago, wonder if it was yours! quite a rare beast indeed!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^I know that one. Dont know if the guy still has it but last I heard it was just stored up on a farm with rats eating it or something!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Jags said:


> ^^I know that one. Dont know if the guy still has it but last I heard it was just stored up on a farm with rats eating it or something!


where abouts? care to share a bit more info


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Dont have any more info on it- sorry. I was talking to a friend who MOT'd it a couple of years ago and that's all he knew about it. Not seen it for a few years now so no clue where it could have go to!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well there is a guy up north way who does have one he only brings out for shows, and then not many of those. I tried to buy it but he wanted a lot of lolly, though it is standard and in excellent nick/lowish mileage.

There is a third I don't know where...but there is good info about that one of the three might have been written off.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i've got an old pic of your car,taken in 2004 at Japs Indoor's in Warwick


















edit-think this one is different,your plate has a 2 this is 6??


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> i've got an old pic of your car,taken in 2004 at Japs Indoor's in Warwick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats anoying how R34's look good in most colours


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Absolutely stunning!!!

Best colour 34 ive seen! i almost painted my 32 the same colour..

Rob


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> Best colour 34 ive seen! i almost painted my 32 the same colour..
> 
> Rob


just seems harder to to get a good colour for a R32 , suitable one .

seems R32's are more suited to more standard simple colours , or is that just how i look at them ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> i've got an old pic of your car,taken in 2004 at Japs Indoor's in Warwick
> 
> 
> edit-think this one is different,your plate has a 2 this is 6??


Hi chap

Definitely not mine, one digit different on the number plate! (Also a partially colour coded front splitter which mine doesn't have!)

I think that is the one that now belongs to the guy up north who only brings it out for shows (think he is into Buddy Club and Ultralite wheels).
T


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

As a matter of interest...a DVLA look at that yellow R34 reveals it is currently on the road still! Mine was first registered only about two weeks earlier.
T

Date of Liability 01 06 2009 
Date of First Registration 01 04 2000 
Year of Manufacture 2000 
Cylinder Capacity (cc) 2568CC 
CO2 Emissions Not Available 
Fuel Type Petrol 
Export Marker Not Applicable 
Vehicle Status Licence Not Due 
Vehicle Colour YELLOW


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You taken any pictures?

Those R34 GTRs that were brought into the UK through Middlehurst as official UK cars, did they have different headlamps?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah non-xenon I think!

No pictures yet, waiting until I organise my replacement rims.:squintdan


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I asked because my R34 GTR headlamps have a dark inner housing whereas I have seen other R34 GTRs with a more chrome-effect inner housing if that makes sense...?!

Get some pictures up pre-replacement rims!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If it helps mine are chrome inner housings...

OK, maybe I will get a picture up when the sun comes out.:smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Asleep on my drive...picked up some TE37s yesterday (thanks Matty32!!), getting them to a refurbisher today so shortly more piccies to come.

Have developed an acceleration issue *sigh* so off to a garage soon as well.


----------



## Dandism (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks good Toni, shame you didn't make the last Ace Cafe meet it would've been good to meet up again and see a Yellow 34 in the flesh.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi Matt! I really did mean too...various issues etc.:bawling:

Next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Got a set of TE37s (thanks Matty!), got them refurbished in gloss black...new set of Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetrics...£1964 later!!!:runaway:










But they will look nice when I get them on.










Have also managed to get some Volk stickers to go on, difficult to track down.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

We need some pictures! Should be good..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Kadir said:


> We need some pictures! Should be good..


Better do after that amount of purse emptying, LOL. I did debate with myself whether to do the refurbishing, but the bronze was slightly kerbed so took the plunge!

Will be selling the Racing Harts to recuperate some pennies!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes I recall Matty saying how one TE37 had a bit of a sorry day but black should work out great.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nearly went for a dark anthracite...glad I stuck with the black!
Just wondering whether to put yellow on the rim:nervous:....


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

Kadir said:


> I asked because my R34 GTR headlamps have a dark inner housing whereas I have seen other R34 GTRs with a more chrome-effect inner housing if that makes sense...?!
> 
> Get some pictures up pre-replacement rims!


Kadir

I had a uk r34 from Middlehursts and it had xenons fitted by them by the second owner. From the service history I think suspect they replaced damaged ones, so he upgraded, so I don't know if it was an option many people took as from memory they were about £800 (i have sold the car now so don't have the details). From looking at pictures of the car I think the inner housing is chrome. Hope this helps.

Neil


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Cheers Neil!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Black rims are looking awesome...broke a nail though.


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

pure sex ,I love it


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

lets get a good shot of the car with the black wheels


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's coming.:chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes we need some proper pictures dude!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

toni

im glad my Volks went to a good home  

enjoy


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

copycat


----------

